# Estação Meteorológica do Porto - Pedras Rubras [IM] (22/02/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

No passado dia 22 de Fevereiro e na companhia do João Soares, desloquei-me ao Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro para tentar encontrar a Estação Meteorológica do IM.
Pensava que tinha encontrado apenas a Estação Meteorológica Clássica, com os habituais Abrigo de Stevenson, Pluviómetro, Termómetros na Relva, entre outros.
Só depois percebi que o resto da instrumentação também lá estava, embora um pouco dispersa.
A altitude reportada pela estação (77 m) confirma-se pelo Google Earth, já que este reporta uma altitude de 74 m e a estação tem o próprio relvado da instrumentação por cima de uma superfície do edifício do aeroporto.
O que mais me espantou foi isso mesmo; o facto de a estação não estar instalada ao nível do solo, mas em cima daquela superfície artificial, apesar de terem colocado um pequeno relvado por cima do edifício.



Localização da estação, numa imagem de satélite.








Panorama da estação.


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Acho que o Porto (Pedras Rubras) merecia uma estação meteorológica um pouco melhor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 12:04)

Veterano disse:


> Acho que o Porto (Pedras Rubras) merecia uma estação meteorológica um pouco melhor



O material é excelente, o que me impressionou foi mesmo a instalação.

Nota: Peço desculpa pela distância a que as fotos foram tiradas, mas o acesso ao interior do Aeroporto está vedado ao público e, por essa razão, as fotos foram tiradas do cimo de uma ponte, a cerca de 120 m da estação, segundo o Google Earth.


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 12:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O material é excelente, o que me impressionou foi mesmo a instalação.
> 
> Nota: Peço desculpa pela distância a que as fotos foram tiradas, mas o acesso ao interior do Aeroporto está vedado ao público e, por essa razão, as fotos foram tiradas do cimo de uma ponte, a cerca de 120 m da estação, segundo o Google Earth.



 Desculpa lá Daniel, mas àquela distância dava para avaliar a qualidade do material?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Veterano disse:


> Desculpa lá Daniel, mas àquela distância dava para avaliar a qualidade do material?



Sim, perfeitamente. 

O material utilizado é da mesma marca e do mesmo modelo em todas as estações da rede do IM; algumas estações podem é ser mais ou menos completas.
A _olho_ a visão era mais clara do que pelas fotografias e o que me intrigou foi mesmo a instalação desta estação, que, à primeira vista, parece comprometer o registo de alguns parâmetros meteorológicos.


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 12:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Sim, perfeitamente.
> 
> O material utilizado é da mesma marca e do mesmo modelo em todas as estações da rede do IM; algumas estações podem é ser mais ou menos completas.
> A _olho_ a visão era mais clara do que pelas fotografias e o que me intrigou foi mesmo a instalação desta estação, que, à primeira vista, parece comprometer o registo de alguns parâmetros meteorológicos.



 OK Daniel, se calhar podíamos sugerir ao IM uma melhor instalação. Já agora uma questão: o contínuo movimento de aviões a aterrar e levantar não pode de alguma maneira influenciar as medições?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

Veterano disse:


> OK Daniel, se calhar podíamos sugerir ao IM uma melhor instalação. Já agora uma questão: o contínuo movimento de aviões a aterrar e levantar não pode de alguma maneira influenciar as medições?



Só se ao nível da temperatura e, nesse caso, todas as estações estão sujeitas a essas influências, porque em relação ao vento é pouco provável.
A pista onde os aviões se deslocam a essas velocidades, seja para descolar ou para aterrar, é oposta a este lado do aeroporto, ficando bastante longe do local da estação.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Realmente a instalação deixa muito a desejar... Terá sido o local "possível"? E não teria sido mesmo possível arranjar outro local... Fica a dúvida!


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2009 às 13:40)

Mais uma excelente reportagem sobre a descoberta das EMA's do IM! 

Também fiquei surpreendido com a localização desta estação .
No entanto a mudança de local, não é uma coisa pacifica, pois a nível de normais isso invalidaria muita coisa. Nova localização e é começar do zero, isto claro se forem rigorosos (e acho que aqui se deve mesmo ser ). Como qualquer um de nós sabe, ter instrumentos a medir num local ou deslocá-los 1 metro para o terreno contiguo, pode levar a algumas variações, que dependendo do local, podem ser desde o quase inapreciáveis até ao muito divergentes.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

actioman disse:


> Mais uma excelente reportagem sobre a descoberta das EMA's do IM!
> 
> Também fiquei surpreendido com a localização desta estação .
> No entanto a mudança de local, não é uma coisa pacifica, pois a nível de normais isso invalidaria muita coisa. Nova localização e é começar do zero, isto claro se forem rigorosos (e acho que aqui se deve mesmo ser ). Como qualquer um de nós sabe, ter instrumentos a medir num local ou deslocá-los 1 metro para o terreno contiguo, pode levar a algumas variações, que dependendo do local, podem ser desde o quase inapreciáveis até ao muito divergentes.



Completamente de acordo!
Quando vemos tanto alcatrão à volta, temos logo a tendência para dizer que aquilo vai influenciar as temperaturas, mas a verdade é que as normais existentes foram obtidas nessas condições iniciais. Por isso, mudar agora a estação para um outro lugar, iria invalidar os dados até então obtidos. Ou pelo menos estes não poderia ser comparáveis.

O que se poderia fazer é montar-se outras estações em condições standard. Afinal nunca é tarde para se começarem a fazer observações meteorológicas.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Mar 2009 às 17:25)

alguem sabe o que se passa com a da Serra do Pilar? Nunca mais emitiu nada


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Skizzo disse:


> alguem sabe o que se passa com a da Serra do Pilar? Nunca mais emitiu nada



A única coisa que sei, e que a estação meteorológica de Oliveira do Douro (Vila Nova de Gaia) vai ser transferida para o Instituto Geofisico da Serra do Pilar.

Como hoje, passei pela Serra do Pilar, reparei que já há uma placa a dizer "Observatório Meteorológico da Serra do Pilar", dentro em breve deverão começar a debitar dados para o Instituto de Meteorológio.

Assim, que souber de mais pormenores posso informar, tou a espera de um mail :assobio:


----------



## Skizzo (22 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Obrigado. Pensei que tinha fechado, já que nos ultimos anos fecharam algumas no G.Porto, como no Bonfim.


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Skizzo disse:


> Obrigado. Pensei que tinha fechado, já que nos ultimos anos fecharam algumas no G.Porto, como no Bonfim.



Ao que parece a REUMA de Massarelos também está desactivada como a de Penafiel.

Em todo o Distrito do Porto só a estação de Pedras Rubras, EMA, é que funciona  

Veremos quanto tempo temos que esperar para que a estação da Serra do Pilar volte a funcionar.. Eles em Janeiro, estavam a testar a estação da Serra do Pilar para começarem a fornecer dados 

Vamos ver quanto tempo mais vamos esperar  (espero que dentro em breve)


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 18:21)

Já agora, como fui com o Daniel Vilão ver a Estação meteorológica do Porto - Pedras Rubras, fique deverás um bocado surpreendido com a Estação...

Bem, vou dar a minha opinião sobre essa estação.. 
Todos os Aeroportos precisam de uma estação meteorológica. E, como a Estação da Serra do Pilar é que dava as normais climáticas, que depois parou "o fabrico".. Eles deviam ter arremediado com a Estação do Aeroporto. 
E, se a Estação da Serra do Pilar voltar ao seu funcionamento, acho que se volta a passar as normais para a Serra, ou não? 

(Desculpem a confusão)


----------



## Skizzo (22 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

João Soares disse:


> Ao que parece a REUMA de Massarelos também está desactivada como a de Penafiel.
> 
> Em todo o Distrito do Porto só a estação de Pedras Rubras, EMA, é que funciona
> 
> ...



a de Massarelos no outro dia mostrou a temperatura durante o dia, penso que esteja apenas com problemas. Era a segunda mais quente da AMP depois do Bonfim, agora com esta desactivada deve ser a mais quente. 
Se o aeroporto de P.Rubras se inserisse numa área mais urbana como a Portela, penso que seria mais quente que a Serra do Pilar. Espero que esta abra para breve.


----------

